# considering a beagle in Alberta?



## Rescue-mom (Mar 17, 2009)

I will be bringing beautiful Annie to me(through beagle paws)to hopefully find her dream home in Alberta.
http://www.beaglepaws.com/AdoptAnnie2008.html


----------

